# Flounder starting to be active



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

In the marshes near Bayou Vista. 3 weeks ago catching all small males - good sign. Now catching 21-22 inch females full of eggs - another good sign. The next 10 days should be interesting. Several fronts moving through. Lures of choice bubba cluckers-Perfecto Pink Pollo, Lemon Pepper Chicken, Money in the Bank, Golden Croaker (available at Boydâ€™s and Bayou Vista EZ Mart). 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

cluck, cluck, BANG! 

They never even stood a chance.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

dont sell these at Academy's no more?


----------



## Chippadip (Oct 4, 2016)

jealous. great eating


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Ethan Hunt said:


> dont sell these at Academy's no more?


I believe I saw some at the Victoria Academy last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I haven't heard anything about them not carrying them... last time I was in there they had them. Joe still has to tell everyone about the flounder bite though. They're good little baits.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I ship to Academy stores every week. They run out sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, I got my biggest flounder on Chickenboy lures.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good CB! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Flounder parents tell their kids stories about the importance of good behavior, they don't want to grow up naughty and get caught by the Chickenboy!

Great bait designs CB! How long before we have another contest where we shop to enter to win a chance to win a kayak? Those are always fun!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

That contest is coming real soon. But I failed to mention Boydâ€™s One Stop flounder tournament is going on right now and ends 12-31. If you catch the heaviest flounder on a chickenboylure you get the first place $$pot$$ plus I pay you a bonus of $1000. Subject to polygraph and waterboarding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> That contest is coming real soon. But I failed to mention Boydâ€™s One Stop flounder tournament is going on right now and ends 12-31. If you catch the heaviest flounder on a chickenboylure you get the first place $$pot$$ plus I pay you a bonus of $1000. Subject to polygraph and waterboarding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! I'm going to give that a shot for sure. I do most of my flounder fishing with the Chickenboys...honestly, I throw them year round at times for trout and even reds if not tossing topwaters.

Went out yesterday, set out rods with mud minnows and had a rod/reel setup with a Chickenboy to use and keep moving along the pier. Only bite I got was on the Chickeboy. Not sure what it was, since I was expecting a flounder and this picked it up and ran too quick for me to react. Most likely a small trout.

Watched a couple guys in yaks close to us and they were not catching anything either. Glad to know it was not us getting skunked LOL I was for sure going out there the fish would be in Clear Lake but guess not. Debating on today...lot of wind. Of the three, cold, rain or high wind...I hate high wind the most.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Link for the Boyd's

https://www.boydsonestop.com/flounder-tournament/


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Flounder Run*

My son and a buddy caught these.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Quadruplets, nice.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

bill said:


> Link for the Boyd's
> 
> https://www.boydsonestop.com/flounder-tournament/


they should just change it to Jantzen's Flounder Tournament :biggrin:


----------

